# TNT-carrots for picky eaters :)



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2007)

_While Olivia and Ethan are picky about meat, they adore fruits and veggies..They were here today and we picked tomatoes, then cut them into a dice for little fingers, had some cubed ham which they both will eat and they wanted carrots..So we diced and par-boiled them to a soft crunch, then I melted some butter went for the brown sugar and the cupboard was bare! So, I pulled out a jar of orange marmalade and added about a 1/4 of a cup to some melted butter til I got it to a semi soft consistency and then poured that over the carrots..My daughter and I were chatting and eating these nice fat focaccia sammies when she got my attention and nobbed at the kids..Both had eaten everything and were now taking their fingers and scraping up the sauce that was over the carrots..I tasted the sauce and it was really good..So now to try it out on the two picky ones and see what happens _
_kadesma_


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 2, 2007)

I qualify as a picky carrot eater! Par-boil is a must in a stews etc. I don't even put them in Chicken stock. Bell pepper is better! Anyway I might try this one Miss CJ. 

Oh, thanks to you I have gained 5 lbs!!


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I qualify as a picky carrot eater! Par-boil is a must in a stews etc. I don't even put them in Chicken stock. Bell pepper is better! Anyway I might try this one Miss CJ.
> 
> Oh, thanks to you I have gained 5 lbs!!
> ME!!! whatcha been eating there UB?
> ...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 2, 2007)

Parboil the devil out of them and drain...add some butter and brown sugar and I can get them down. The orange marmalade sounds like a nice twist. Thats 1 lb gained. Talking about the peach pie was 1 lb. Reminding me of the peach pie 1 lb. If I make the pie..2 lbs minimum!! 1+1+1+2 = 5 lbs gain! And oh the Avacado stuff!!! Yikes! Oh my! I gotta go to bed and get my mind off of this!  

Maybe I can sleep off a few lbs.... ZZZZZzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Parboil the devil out of them and drain...add some butter and brown sugar and I can get them down. The orange marmalade sounds like a nice twist. Thats 1 lb gained. Talking about the peach pie was 1 lb. Reminding me of the peach pie 1 lb. If I make the pie..2 lbs minimum!! 1+1+1+2 = 5 lbs gain! And oh the Avacado stuff!!! Yikes! Oh my! I gotta go to bed and get my mind off of this!
> 
> Maybe I can sleep off a few lbs.... ZZZZZzzzzzzz zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


Oh dear, I did it again..Sorry..Dream you're out jogging that will take care of. Hey there isn't any calories in my food, you didn't see them did you? So, then they are not there... 
kads


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Aug 2, 2007)

Kadema you are too much Carrots are wonderful I do not care how you fix them but your idea was top drawer    A Men


----------



## kadesma (Aug 2, 2007)

Dave Hutchins said:
			
		

> Kadema you are too much Carrots are wonderful I do not care how you fix them but your idea was top drawer A Men


Thanks Dave, the kids sure loved them..I usually use brown sugar but the orange marmalade with those small pieces of orange rind were really nice.
kadesma


----------



## bethzaring (Aug 3, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _ then I melted some butter went for the brown sugar and the cupboard was bare! So, I pulled out a jar of orange marmalade and added about a 1/4 of a cup to some melted butter til I got it to a semi soft consistency and then poured that over the carrots.. _
> _kadesma_


 
It's tips like this that keeps me coming back to this forum.  I recently canned 9   1/2 pints of orange maramlade!  I do not/can not keep citrus in the house.  Too far from a store that carries decent citrus.  So I keep citrus oils, and now orange marmalade.  I picked up a Krogers' brand of orange marmalade and the first two ingredients were; high fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, and put it back on the shelf.   I bought mail order a can of orange marmalade mix, just add water and sugar.  Bought it from The Vermont Country Store.  Gonna try some on my carrots!!!


----------



## elaine l (Aug 3, 2007)

I may try this one.  Not a carrot lover unless I am using it as a "shovel" for dip.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2007)

bethzaring said:
			
		

> It's tips like this that keeps me coming back to this forum. I recently canned 9 1/2 pints of orange maramlade! I do not/can not keep citrus in the house. Too far from a store that carries decent citrus. So I keep citrus oils, and now orange marmalade. I picked up a Krogers' brand of orange marmalade and the first two ingredients were; high fructose corn syrup, corn syrup, and put it back on the shelf. I bought mail order a can of orange marmalade mix, just add water and sugar. Bought it from The Vermont Country Store. Gonna try some on my carrots!!!


Beth,
now your tip about the Vermont Country Store has made my day. I just got a new catalogue yesterday and I'm going to look and see if I can find the item in there. If not I'll go online and order it. I buy from them often and am always pleased.I love all the old time items that i remember as a child..
Thanks Beth.
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2007)

elaine l said:
			
		

> I may try this one. Not a carrot lover unless I am using it as a "shovel" for dip.


elaine,
I don't even eat them as a shovel for dips..I use the celery for that job 
But I have to admit, these tasted pretty good.
kadesma


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 3, 2007)

I dont like raw carrots very much but love them in beef stew and butters beans with ham.


----------



## Caine (Aug 3, 2007)

I must have been considered a very wierd child, because my two favorite vegetables were hot buttered carrot coins, and cooked spinach, usually sautéd with scrambled eggs.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Aug 3, 2007)

Heres a carrot salad recipe that is actually really good and I hate carrot salad       
   Sweet & Sour carrot salad
                                                                                                  Sliced carrots at an angle then blanch carrots
Sliced red onion
Sliced Bell Pepper some red bell pepper is also pretty with green
Fresh Parsley 

Dressing
1/2 cup white vinegar
6 TBL Sugar
6 TBL oil
2 TBL Ketchup
1 tsp each  seasoned salt,celery seed,worchestershire,DijonMustard

Mix blanched carrots with other vegetables
Add dressing and marinate overnight


----------



## kadesma (Aug 3, 2007)

jpmcgrew said:
			
		

> Heres a carrot salad recipe that is actually really good and I hate carrot salad
> Sweet & Sour carrot salad
> Sliced carrots at an angle then blanch carrots
> Sliced red onion
> ...


JP,
thanks this looks good. I do eat carrots if they are right out of the ground and washed..It's just the cold storage ones that get me..I know my DH and the kids will love this salad and if my friend comes through with the promised carrots I will to.
Thanks again
kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Aug 3, 2007)

While I do like plain buttered carrots - especially TRUE baby carrots (with a bit of stem attached) & the round Parisian types - I also like older ones combined with turnips & bathed in a butter-sugar glaze, or combined with a well-seasoned white sauce.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 4, 2007)

kadesma said:
			
		

> _While Olivia and Ethan are picky about meat, they adore fruits and veggies..They were here today and we picked tomatoes, then cut them into a dice for little fingers, had some cubed ham which they both will eat and they wanted carrots..So we diced and par-boiled them to a soft crunch, then I melted some butter went for the brown sugar and the cupboard was bare! So, I pulled out a jar of orange marmalade and added about a 1/4 of a cup to some melted butter til I got it to a semi soft consistency and then poured that over the carrots..My daughter and I were chatting and eating these nice fat focaccia sammies when she got my attention and nobbed at the kids..Both had eaten everything and were now taking their fingers and scraping up the sauce that was over the carrots..I tasted the sauce and it was really good..So now to try it out on the two picky ones and see what happens _
> _kadesma_


 
I like carrots, kadesma. Always looking for a new & interesting way to prepare them. The orange marmalde sounds like the perfect touch. Must gave them a try - I'm thinking ahead to Thanksgiving sides in August.  Thank you for sharing your recipe.

I'm jumping around here for a moment... but, I saved a recipe for an appy with ham and apricot baby food w tapioca, I was just looking at last night. I thought, what can I use in place of the apricot baby food  & BINGO - your post (mentioning ham) & the orange marmalade nailed it for me. Yay! My recipe brain works? in mysterious ways sometimes. Perfect timing.


----------



## kadesma (Aug 4, 2007)

*amy* said:
			
		

> I like carrots, kadesma. Always looking for a new & interesting way to prepare them. The orange marmalde sounds like the perfect touch. Must gave them a try - I'm thinking ahead to Thanksgiving sides in August.  Thank you for sharing your recipe.
> 
> I'm jumping around here for a moment... but, I saved a recipe for an appy with ham and apricot baby food w tapioca, I was just looking at last night. I thought, what can I use in place of the apricot baby food  & BINGO - your post (mentioning ham) & the orange marmalade nailed it for me. Yay! My recipe brain works? in mysterious ways sometimes. Perfect timing.


Hi Amy,
this did turn out nice and the kids loved it. Of course it was sweet I'm glad you like it as well. I think it's the small pieces of the orange and zest that makes it so nice..And that touch of ornage flavor is really good.I'd never thought of them for Thanksgiving, but, I think they will be one of the sides then...Thanks for letting me know your feelings about the recipe.
kadesma


----------



## licia (Aug 4, 2007)

My favorite way to eat cooked carrots is to cook to just tender crisp stage. Make a sauce of butter, dijon mustard and honey. Pour over drained carrots and cook another minute or so. They are wonderful.  Of course, only California carrots in our house - everything else seems to have a woody stem. Dh's favorite carrot dish is carrot and raisin salad - he will eat that for his salad and for dessert if there is some left.


----------



## KitchenSally (Aug 4, 2007)

One of the best ways to enjoy carrots I've found is Marcella Hazan's recipe for Braised Carrots with Parmesan Cheese from her 'Essentials of Classic Italian Cooking'.  It takes a bit of time - the recipe seriously has you braising the carrots on the stove for 1 - 2 hrs.  The results however.....yummmmm!  
May try it again in the fall.


----------

